
Niels Bohr - Gunslinger - ColinWright
http://www.futilitycloset.com/2013/06/18/law-and-order-2/
======
ColinWright
See also:

* [http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2010/02/02/why-does...](http://scienceblogs.com/notrocketscience/2010/02/02/why-does-the-gunslinger-who-draws-first-always-get-shot/)

* [http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_8493000/8493203....](http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_8493000/8493203.stm)

* [http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/feb/03/good-guys-draw...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/feb/03/good-guys-draw-faster-gunfights)

